# combiner une variable avec du texte dans le presse-papier



## jbdumont (25 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour ! 
Je cherche à faire un truc tout bête dans Automator mais je ne trouve pas. 
J'ai fait un processus qui fait une capture d'écran et la met en ligne sur mon serveur FTP. 
J'aimerais que le processus copie ensuite l'URL de l'image dans le presse-papiers. 
Genre: http://www.mondomaine.com/captures/monimage08.jpg
Mais comment faire en sorte de combiner le texte "http://www.mondomaine.com/captures/" et "variable_nom_image.jpg" pour former l'URL complète dans le presse-papiers ? Pas moyen de trouver, or j'imagine que c'est tout con à faire... 
Merci beaucoup pour le tuyau !
JB


----------

